# Do I Have A "wrong" 7009 Seiko?



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I know there have been discussions here before about the date of manufacture of Seiko's and I had a look at the Seiko/Citizen date calculator, which could not tell me anything about the 7009-3040.

I found another site, with a lot of info about many of the Seiko models, and they suggest that the Date quickset by pushing the crown rather than turning it, is a function that was abandoned in the 7009 series.

This one is not very old, maybe 18 years or so? but it does have the push-crown date adjust function, and I know its caseback is original, and it says 7009-3040.

No big deal, I was just wondering whether the site had it wrong somehow. Anyone know what the real story is with the push-in-crown date change set-up?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have a 7009-3170 with the push in crown date change.










I have a few Seiko's that don't appear on the Seiko site.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah, so it appears that the push crown was not abandoned with the 7009. I actually like that feature. I have a Bulova Auto that has the opposite. The date changes when you pull the crown out. Peeves me off sometimes, when you want to adjust the time, and the crown slips a bit far out, and the date changes. Then you have to pump it back in and out to get the date right again. (reciprocate it, I guess.)

I like that 7009 in your picture. The case corners are nice and sharp, when I de-dinged mine, it turned out very much more rounded. I had some dings and scrapes much much worse that the few you have. Mine now looks more "vintage" style.


----------

